# Shark red Apex-7



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Shark red Mathews Apex-7 for sale. Custom red & black set of Zero bow strings (by Folkers Heroldt).
30” cam and 70# limbs.
Mathews HD dropaway rest,Limbsaver & Peep incl.
Bow is in good condition.

R6 000-00…


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

will include Harmonic stabilizer

R5800-00...


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

R5500-00...


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Will let the bow go for R5 000-00...


----------

